# [Regular Season Game 39] Houston Rockets vs. Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(21-17)/(8-31)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 13, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Flynn / Brewer / Wilkins / Love / Jefferson*


_*Preview*_


> Returning home seems to be the best remedy to help the Houston Rockets forget about their recent troubles on the road. Facing the Minnesota Timberwolves could also help.
> 
> The Rockets look to bounce back from their latest road loss while trying to extend their home winning streak to eight games and beat the lowly Timberwolves for the 10th straight time Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No one watching? We're up 8 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're playing B-A-D on offense


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Aaron Brooks saving our *** in the 4th. What a layup!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****ing FT's...Corey ****ing Brewer


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I didn't see the shot by Yahoo's telling me it's a half court shot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aaron Brooks working it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> I didn't see the shot by Yahoo's telling me it's a half court shot.


a ****ing heave from half court


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man Minnesota right back. Rockets got into lazy mode after they made a couple of buckets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Double overtime!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Double overtime against the Wolves? Rockets should still be able to take this. What did Corey Brewer do? Hit a buzzer beater from half court to go to overtime?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Trevor Ariza! Weehee!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I was wondering what the hell was Ariza doing in the court. Then he made those two plays.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks come on!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

De-fense! De-fense!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ooooooooo Wayne Ellington is clutch.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm secretly wishing for a 3rd overtime.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Uh oh this can be dangerous. Too much time left on the clock.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Triple OT!!! Weehee!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Triple overtime!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just saw the halfcourt buzzer-beater by Corey Brewer. Wow.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks has 40!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hayes is out. Scola in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Brooks has 40!!!!


He's been dropping threes lately like crazy. Feels like every game he's hitting at least five.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ball Dont Lie!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Carl!! Aaron Brooks birthday is in less than half an hour. Lol.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought Ariza was a dunker.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want a 4th overtime.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shane Battier!!!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shane for threeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Battier may have just put this game away.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Basel said:


> I want a 4th overtime.


**** you, Basel


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Secretly hoping for a 4th overtime.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks gets to extend on his career high!

Get out Corey Brewer.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Secretly hoping for a 4th overtime.


**** you too, gi0rdun


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> **** you, Basel




You know you want to see it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn you guys cannot hit your free throws right now, lol.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Basel said:


> You know you want to see it.


Hell no! Over here it's almost 2 AM


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man ELLINGTON.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Three!! Ahahaha... 4th OT. Lets do it, pleeease ^_^


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ellington drills the 3-pointer! Why did the Wolves foul, though? Still would've been a 4-second differential.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

C'mon Lowry, make your FT's!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Awwww... No 4th OT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rockets win. Crazy game - lots of career highs set in this game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 120, Minnesota 114*
> 
> Let's be clear about one thing - Aaron Brooks tossed in 43 points on 30 shots, and he played 59 minutes, but this guy was a stud from the outset. He had 30 in regulation, and though the Rockets probably shouldn't have let this game get to overtime (Minnesota outscored Houston 28-20 in the fourth quarter), the Rockets are to be commended for their play.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston, Hot and Cold in Triple Overtime*
> 
> Is there such a thing as hotness? Was Aaron Brooks really infused with something special last night?
> 
> ...


[TrueHoop] Full post


----------

